# I'm NEEEW!



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

'Ello all. I guess I should start off with how I found this place. I've always loved forums, and I've always loved cats, so I looked up cat forums on google - this one seemed the most friendly and active. :lol: 

I'm fifteen years old and I've always had at least one cat in my life. My first cat was a tuxedo cat named Whiskers, we adopted her and her brother when we found them by a sewer on the fourth of July. Sadly her brother did not make it. She had two kitties a few years later, when she went into labor on her birthday. Their names were Duchess and Rasco. Unfortunately we had to put all three up for adoption when we started having money and family problems. 

In 2006, I adopted two domestic short hair siblings. They were born 9/21/06, and are two very different girls. Nemo is fatter, a little more laid back (she was the hyper one when she was little!) and a shyer. Halo is smaller, friskier, and a little more open and social. They're both crazy for straws for some reason, so I can never have straws in my drink or they'll surely run away with them and do heaven knows what. :lol: 

Nemo loves lounging by the sliding glass door (she would look out windows, but she can't fit on the window ceil :wink: ) and by the sink. 









Nemo









Halo

We are thinking about adopting another cat this spring, after we remodel the house. It'd be great to see your cats and stories about them. Sorry if this is super long. :]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cats are gorgeous!!!

What is it about straws? Charlee will do anything to get a hold of one!

Welcome!


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks so much! I think Nemo and Halo prefer straws more than cat toys, it's funny! 

Your kitties are gorgeous, especially the twins, they're trouble makers from what I've read. They're so cute! How old are they?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They'll be 3 in June. Wow! It seems like just yesterday they were tiny little terrors!  

My girls like pens, too. And emery boards. And the plastic strips you tear off packages, like deli-ham.


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

Time definitely does fly - it's sad, I hate seeing pets grow up. 

Looks like they know how to work things. I'd watch out before they start learning how to use the remote. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You think that's a joke? The first time I left them alone in the entire house, I came home from work and the t.v. was on!!! They must have jumped on the remote while they were tearing around the house. A chair was turned over, too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I hope you like the forum! Your cats are lovely.


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol cats are so smart!  

And thank you Jeanie! I do like it here. Everyone has been really nice so far.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing more photos & hearing stories about your kitties


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you guys.


----------

